# Aptaujas >  Salīdzinājumi elektronikas principu saprašanai.

## Raimonds1

Loģiku - elementu ""UN"" var skaidrot ar 2 vai vairāk slēdžiem, kas saslēgti virknē, ar 2 caurulēm, kas savienotas viena aiz otras un krāniem starp tām.  ""UN-NE"" - tas pats, tikai tad slēdžus atslēdz vai krānus aizgriež.  Tieva un resna vada pretestību var salīdzināt ar ūdens caurulēm. Gan jau ka var atrast daudz piemērus, kas dažādus elektronikas principus izskaidro pietiekami vienkārši un te tad to varētu arī darīt.

----------


## GuntisK

Ir man kāda sena (ap 1964 gadu) grāmata kur elektroni ir apzīmēti kā rūķīši kuri lūk skrien caur vadiem,radiolampas tīkliņiem u.t.t.  ::  Bet principā laba grāmata ja palasās tad daudz interesanta var uzzināt.

----------


## dmd

un kā var ar cauruļvadkrānu metodi apraktīt xor?  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

elements ""VAI"" būtu 2 krāni, kas uz 2 paralēlām caurulēm, kas saiet kopā - vienalga, kuru atgriež - ūdens tek
elements ""VAI-NE"" būtu 2 krāni virknē - vienalga, kuru aizgriež, ūdens netek
tādi, kas saprot mehānistiskus piemērus ir daudz vairāk par tiem, kas saprot visādus grafikus., elektrības lietas uttt, šis ir veids, kā to skaidrošanu padarīt vieglāku
Kādu D vai T trigera skaidrojumu?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

> elements ""VAI-NE"" būtu 2 krāni virknē - vienalga, kuru aizgriež, ūdens netek


 Ja tu ar VAI-NE domaji XOR, tad bus tevi jaapbedina - XOR atgriez 1 pie 00 un 11! Divi krani virkne ir AND!

XOR drizak butu 2vi krani kur katram kranam 2vi ventili (2vos limenos) un preteji viens otrams. Limeni sava starpa virkne bet gala paraleli!

Beefy

----------


## Didzis

Kā strādā loģiskās mikrenes es itkā zinu, bet no jūsu trubām un krāniem nu točna neko saprast nevar.  Kā strādā procesors, tā kā tā ar krāniem neuzzīmēsi.

----------


## GuntisK

Šitā paties var visu salaist galīgā putrā-derētu izdomāt ko vienkāršāku.Varētu izlikt labāk loģikas elementu tabulas: ja uz ieejām ir 1 un 0 tad izejā ir 0.Nu vai līdzīgi.   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Tā gluži nav. Runa ir par cilvēkiem ar tehnisku domāšsanu, kas teorētiski varētu saprast elektronikas principus, ja tos labi izskaidrotu, tagad pedagoģiski pat ar multenēm zīimē motorus, transformatorus, dzīvās šūnas un ko tik v'el ne. Metodiku, k'a meh'aniski skaidrot trigerus, atmi'nas re'gistrus un laika saskaņõsanu skaitļojot.

----------


## Raimonds1

vienkaršāk, ne uz to, ko mēs saprotam, bet uz to, ko saprot tāds, kas pagaidām vēl neko nesaprot. Tā nav mērīsanas ar zinašanām, bet gan apmācibas metodikas, piemēru un pieejas pētīšana. Kõõligākais te ir tas, kas mehāniķim, santehniķim vai 14 gadīgam var izskaidrot trigera darbibas principus.

----------


## dmd

kad mācījos skolā, mums informātikā loģikas pasnieda kā "melnās kastes"

not - apgriež otrādi

and - ja abās ieejās ir 1, tad rezultāts ir 1
0|0|0
0|1|0
1|0|0
1|1|0

or - ja kaut viena no ieejām ir 1, tad rezultāts ir 1

0|0|0
0|1|1
1|0|1
1|1|1

pats dīvainākais, ka visi (un visas) saprata.
tiesa, gan mēs bijām eksaktā klase.

*0xDEAD BEEF*
esmu gan aizmirsis jau, bet vai XOR nebija 0 pie 00 un 11?
0|0|0
0|1|1
1|0|1
1|1|0

----------


## Epis

man liekas kad nav tāda viena laba pamācību veidošanas formāta, jo katrs cilvēks tomēr savādāk uztver informāciju un kas der vienam, var nederēt otram tākā vajadzīga pamācību dažādība, kur viena un tā pate ideja tiek pateikta dažādos veidos -> bildes,skaņa,bilde+skana,video un plikas definīcas un teksts.
 man pašam patīk video pamācības bet parasti to ir ļoti maz un tādas reti var atrast internetā. bet nu kā jau teicu ir labi ja var izvēlētis un izmēģināt vairākas pamācibas par vienu un to pašu tēmu. jo man parasti ir tā kad izlasot veselu kaudzi "sliktu" pamācību beigās atrodu to vienu īsto, kura itkā būtu uzrakstīta tieši priekš manis un tad ātri arī iemācos.

----------


## Raimonds1

Tam var tikai piekrist, ka katrs uztver savādāk. Pats esmu skaidrojis loģikas principus mehāniķim ar tehnisku domāšanu un tikām līdz trigeriem 15 minūšu laikā. Tā kā pat Rīgai tuvākajos rajonos ir tikai 2 vai 3 elektronikas pulciņi, tad tā iespēja tos principus izskaidrot tiem 10 vai 20%, kuri pēc aptaujas tos spētu saprast, patiesībā ir valstiski svarīga lieta. Elektronikas daudzums sadzīves tehnikā, auto, apkurē, inteliģentajās mājaš tikai pieaugs un ja šo speciālistu valstī nebūs, tad patērēsim citu valstu ražojumus, nevis paši pelnīsim kā augstu pievienoto vērtību ražotāji.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

jaaa.. es pamatiigi saputrojos! Man pasam kauns par sevi, jo sito man bija jaazin ka skaitit no 1-10!  :: 

Ta tiesam ir, XOR apgriez otradi bitu, ja ir 1 un negriez otradi, ja ir 0! Galigi izgazos!  :: 

Beefy

----------


## Epis

Vaidzētu jaunu topiku kautkur ielikt Par elektronikas nākotni un to nozīmi ikdienā un, protams par to kādas tad ir iespējas labi nopelnīt ar elektronikas zināšanām un kādas tad zināšanas ir viss vajadzīgākās  :: 
Un cik tad reāli ir sasniedzamas tās augstās super tehnoloģijas! ( moš kādam ir kāds labs piemērs (veiksmes stāsts kā viņš uztaisījis kautko, kas apsteidz pašreizējo pasaules piedāvāto produktus  ::

----------


## kamis

grūti spriest par citiem , es domāju ka elektroniku apgūtu tie kurus tas aizrautu

un lai pēc iespējas vairāk cilvēkus tas aizrautu ir svarīgi lai skolotājs spētu ieinteresēt jauniešus  ::  bet ir tādi skolotāji kam nospļauties tu gribi vai negribi tev tas ir jāmāk un pakaļ tavai atzīmei neskrien  ::  ar tādiem gan būtu grūti

strp citu kur var iegūt labu izglītību elektronikas jomā un kur ar šo izglītību var meklēt darbu nākotnē   ::  laigan pašlaik vēl mācos 8. lasē jau domāju kur iet mācītes kautko saistībā ar elektroniku

----------

